# patching with metal studs



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

I have patchwork to do, and may need to reattach to metal studs (outer walls)

I've alway done patching with wood framing & quite a bit of it.

What can be expected as far as types of attachments to remove and what should I re-attach with to the metal?

I guess if it's a smaller patch, I can simply use backers around the existing perimeter, but it may be a several foot run on one of them.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I like to use Grabber fine thread self tapping screws for attaching drywall to light gauge steel. :thumbsup:

http://www.grabberman.com/Media/TechnicalData/459.pdf


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

and don't be afraid to use some plywood strips if you need to.


----------



## artinall (Aug 14, 2007)

dave_dj1 said:


> and don't be afraid to use some plywood strips if you need to.


 You mean for backers? I usually use 1 x 3's. Not a big fan of clips.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

artinall said:


> You mean for backers? *I usually use 1 x 3's*. Not a big fan of clips.


Yep. :thumbsup:


----------

